# رقم موبايل البنات حرام شرعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

*سلام ربنا يسوع معكم
في البداية انا عارف ان عنوان الموضع مضحك شوية بس في ناس فكره انه عيب
موضع رقم الموبايل ده بقي عامل مشاكل كتير *
1*- البنت دي محبكاها اوي مش عايزة تدي رقمها للولاد و جايباه علشان يكون ريموت للتليفزيون
2- البنت دي free خالص و عادي جدا اللي عايز رقم الموبايل مفيش مشكلة هي شوكولاتة galaxy  و النمرة معاك 
3- البنت معتدلة مش بتدي النمرة لاي حد غير اللي تعرفهم كويس و لاسباب معروفة (الدراسة - الشغل - الخدمة ) 
دول 3 انواع اعرف ناس كتير من كل نوع بس في انواع تانية ممكن اكون نسيتهم* 

*بس في الاخر الاهالي عليهم دور مهم في ال 3 انواع هما اللي بيخلوا البنات محبكنها اوي بسبب انهم فاكرين ان دي التربيه الصح و متديش النمرة لولاد لاي سبب و اكيد ان النوع التاني ال galaxy مهمة في البيت علشان كده البنت عادي جدا او التربية عندهم الحرية اللي من غير قيود اما النوع الثالث الاعتدال بس برده بيبقي في قيود من الاهل بس في نفس الوقت البنات فاكرين ان ده تدخل في حريتهم .*
*في الاخر بقي ايه رايكم في البنات و الاهل المفروض يتصرفوا ازاي  و الشباب اللي مستني النمر تنهال عليه مطر؟*
*بس برده حرام شرعا ههههههههههههههههه*
*سلام ربنا يسوع معكم*


----------



## Critic (22 يناير 2011)

*



3- البنت معتدلة مش بتدي النمرة لاي حد غير اللي تعرفهم كويس و لاسباب معروفة (الدراسة - الشغل - الخدمة ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**زود عليهم """الصداقة"""*
*انا _كرايى الشخصى_ اعترف بصداقة الولد و البنت مفيش مشاكل لما احب اتصل اسال عليها مش هبقى اجرمت يعنى*
*بس طبعا ده بعد ما اكون عارفها كويس جدا و بقالى كتيييييييير*

*طبعا النوع و الاول و التانى هيمروا بمشاكل مختلفة و هيكونوا صورة عنهم مش حلوة اوحدة يمينية و الاخرى يسارية و ممكن ده يسببلهم مشاكل نفسية او اجتماعية و اكيد لكل حالة استثناء احنا منعرفش ظروف كل الناس*

*انا رايى البنت لازم تتحلى بالحكمة كويس و تعرف مين اللى طالب النمرة ببساطة و نية حلوة و مين اللى واخدها لعب و استخفاف و زيادة نمر و يتفاخر قدام اصحابه انه معاه نمرة دى و دى و بالكيلو !!!!!*

*ميرسى لطرحك للموضوع يا bob*


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه
انا مع النوع المعتدل ومع رأى كريتيك ان ساعات بتصل بصحابى ويتصلو بيا عشن نسأل على بعض بدون اى سبب زى ما بنكلم بعض هنا فى البروفايلات مثلا بيكون بنسأل على بعض كلنا سواء ولاد او بنات
طبعا لازم الحكمة لا جلاكسى ولا حرام
العنوان مشكلة ههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (22 يناير 2011)

على فكرة جلاكسى داخل فيها دهن خنزير والله اعلم:smil15:
العيب مش فى البنت العيب فى الولد اللى خلى البنت اللى متدهوش نمرتها تخاف منه علشان ولاد الحلال مخلوش لبنات الحلال حاجة و ده النوع الشكاك و المقفل على نفسه
بالنسبة للبنت الفرى اى الجلاكسى وليعوذ بالله فا دى من النوع الطيبة زيادة عن اللذوم و مش مدية الدنيا خوانة
النوع التالت البنت العاقلة اللى لا مسيبة ولا قافلة و دى بقى احسن نوع فيهم هما الاتنين
بس نرجع و نقول ان الولد عليه عامل مهم وهو ليه عاوز النمرة هل لغرض وحش مثلا ولا غرض حلو
و انا من نوع اللى بعتبر كل البنات اخواتى يعنى هخاف عليهم اكتر من نفسى ولو اتصلت بحد مجرد اطمن عليه او لحاجة ضرورى لكن لا بتاع ميسدات ولا كلمنى ظهرا ولا سلفنى بعد بكرة ينوبك ثواب
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *زود عليهم """الصداقة"""*
> *انا _كرايى الشخصى_ اعترف بصداقة الولد و البنت مفيش مشاكل لما احب اتصل اسال عليها مش هبقى اجرمت يعنى*
> *بس طبعا ده بعد ما اكون عارفها كويس جدا و بقالى كتيييييييير*
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ليك يا critic علي التعليق و عجبني وصف الاولي و الثانية باليمينية و اليسارية بس يا تريانت اللي حتطلب النمرة و لا تستني موقف يجي يحتم عليك طلب النمرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا مع النوع المعتدل ومع رأى كريتيك ان ساعات بتصل بصحابى ويتصلو بيا عشن نسأل على بعض بدون اى سبب زى ما بنكلم بعض هنا فى البروفايلات مثلا بيكون بنسأل على بعض كلنا سواء ولاد او بنات
> طبعا لازم الحكمة لا جلاكسى ولا حرام
> العنوان مشكلة ههههههههه


*ميرسي يا جيلان علي التعليق الجميل ده بس كنت عايز اضيف حاجة انت بتعملي كده و اهلك في البيت موفقين بس في بنات معتدلين و اهلهم رافضين الكلام ده ازاي يتصرفوا هنا بحكمة مش متخيلين انهم يقولوا لاهلهم ده فلان كان بيسال عليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تاني حاجة انا مش معاكي في حكاية الجلاكسي دي اتزم تكون موجودة مع الحكمة متبقاش ناشفة كده هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> على فكرة جلاكسى داخل فيها دهن خنزير والله اعلم:smil15:
> العيب مش فى البنت العيب فى الولد اللى خلى البنت اللى متدهوش نمرتها تخاف منه علشان ولاد الحلال مخلوش لبنات الحلال حاجة و ده النوع الشكاك و المقفل على نفسه
> بالنسبة للبنت الفرى اى الجلاكسى وليعوذ بالله فا دى من النوع الطيبة زيادة عن اللذوم و مش مدية الدنيا خوانة
> النوع التالت البنت العاقلة اللى لا مسيبة ولا قافلة و دى بقى احسن نوع فيهم هما الاتنين
> ...


ميرسي ليك يا اخ Scofield اللهم قوي ايمانك و بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك و ادخلك فسيح جناته اما بعد.....
انا معاك في اللي انت بتقوله بس هما منين يضمنه الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الا لازم يكونوا يعرفوك كويس و عارفين اخلاقك كويس و انت بقي بتطلب النمره و لا بتيجي لغايه عندك و تجيبلك جالاكسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2011)

جلاسكى ساده ولا بندق يا بوب؟


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي يا جيلان علي التعليق الجميل ده بس كنت عايز اضيف حاجة انت بتعملي كده و اهلك في البيت موفقين بس في بنات معتدلين و اهلهم رافضين الكلام ده ازاي يتصرفوا هنا بحكمة مش متخيلين انهم يقولوا لاهلهم ده فلان كان بيسال عليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تاني حاجة انا مش معاكي في حكاية الجلاكسي دي اتزم تكون موجودة مع الحكمة متبقاش ناشفة كده هههههههههههههههه*




الى اعرفه ان ربنا بيدى كل واحد ظروف واهل بما يوافق شخصيته ( مش يمكن فى شخص لو اهله ممسكوش عليه هيمشيها جلاكسى هههه ) يبقى الى حصل معاه كويس
دى حاجة مش هنموت لو معملنهاش يعنى
لو الاهل معترضين بلاش منها
انا مؤمنة ان ربنا مساوى بين الكل وبيحب يحفظ ولاده بالطريقة الى تناسبهم ودايما نقوله يارب لو كان فى طريقه هنحسها قاسية لكن هتمشينا كويس اعملها
واكيد الموضوع بيختلف من شخص لاخر ..


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> جلاسكى ساده ولا بندق يا بوب؟



*شكرا علي السؤال في محله بصراحة و انا قولت لازم اجاوبك حسب بندق او سادة ترجع حسب البنت نفسها اي واحدة اللي تجيب نتيجة و ساعتها نحدد*


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> الى اعرفه ان ربنا بيدى كل واحد ظروف واهل بما يوافق شخصيته ( مش يمكن فى شخص لو اهله ممسكوش عليه هيمشيها جلاكسى هههه ) يبقى الى حصل معاه كويس
> دى حاجة مش هنموت لو معملنهاش يعنى
> لو الاهل معترضين بلاش منها
> انا مؤمنة ان ربنا مساوى بين الكل وبيحب يحفظ ولاده بالطريقة الى تناسبهم ودايما نقوله يارب لو كان فى طريقه هنحسها قاسية لكن هتمشينا كويس اعملها
> واكيد الموضوع بيختلف من شخص لاخر ..


*ميرسي علي رايك بس مش كل واحد عنده نفس التفكير ممكن تكون البنت بتبص لاصدقائها البنات و تتالم من اللي بتشوفوا من الحرية اللي هما واخدنها انا راي ان افضل حل انها تحاول تفهم اهلها باللي هي بتحس بيه من قيود و تحاول تاخد منهم اقصي ما يمكن*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2011)

*النوع التالت هو افضل نوع
عن نفسى اه بدى نمرتى لناس مش اعرفها مش اى حد
انا بديها لناس معينين والمهمين عندى 
واكيد منهم ولاد مش عيب ولا حرام
بس مش اى حد يطلب نمرتى اديله لازم اكون عارفاه كويس
لكن اللى تدى نمرتها لاى حد دى سايبة اوى
واللى مش بتديه لحد دى حرية بقى هى عايزة تديله ولا لا
*​


----------



## bob (23 يناير 2011)

happybutterfly قال:


> *النوع التالت هو افضل نوع
> عن نفسى اه بدى نمرتى لناس مش اعرفها مش اى حد
> انا بديها لناس معينين والمهمين عندى
> واكيد منهم ولاد مش عيب ولا حرام
> ...


*ميرسي كنير علي تعليقك انا معاكي في كل اللي قولتيه 
بس النوع الاول اللي مش بتدي نمرتها لحد انا راي مش صح لان ده ان دل بيدل علي كبت مثلا او انغلاق مش حلو و المشاكل النفسية بتبقي موجودة يمكن نتيجة خجل او التربية في البيت انهم قافلين اوي عليها *


----------



## ديونسيوس (24 يناير 2011)

امحلى يا bab بالكلام انا لا اعتقد ان موضوع الارقام ده بقى معضله بقى فى حجات كتير تعبر عن وسائل الاتصال زى face وغيره وبعدين الكلام ده كان زمان اما حاليا مش هتلاقى غير يا معتدل يا galaxyوكمان بندق اما لو فى بقايا من بتوع زمان فا دول اكيد ظرفهم كده واكيد مثيرهم يختلطو بالواقع وبعدين ما الحياه حلوه اللى معقده فى اللف غرها مش معقدين يعنى العشه مليانه فراخ وعيش يا bab>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bob (24 يناير 2011)

ديونسيوس قال:


> امحلى يا bab بالكلام انا لا اعتقد ان موضوع الارقام ده بقى معضله بقى فى حجات كتير تعبر عن وسائل الاتصال زى face وغيره وبعدين الكلام ده كان زمان اما حاليا مش هتلاقى غير يا معتدل يا galaxyوكمان بندق اما لو فى بقايا من بتوع زمان فا دول اكيد ظرفهم كده واكيد مثيرهم يختلطو بالواقع وبعدين ما الحياه حلوه اللى معقده فى اللف غرها مش معقدين يعنى العشه مليانه فراخ وعيش يا bab>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



*شكرا ديونسيوس علي رايك انا معاك ان وسائل الاتصال بقت اكتر بس مش كلها فوري في نفس الوقت اللي محتاج فيها الشخص اللي عايزه و علي فكره لسه في من النوع المنغلق و موجود منه كتير كمان و صلواتك معانا يا ديونسيوس المثل بيقول العشه بتحب الزياده*


----------



## ديونسيوس (25 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه طيب بس صلى انت بس وربنا يبعت


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

ايوة انا من النوع الاولانى تحس انو سر حربى حتى مينا فى بداية تعارفنا طلب موبيلى قلتله لاا اشوف بابا الاول قالى طاب خدى رقمى قلتله اعمله ايه انا مش هطلبك اسئل بابا لو رضى هدهولك  يمكن احرجته بس برضو دماغ صعيدى بعيد عندك


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ايوة انا من النوع الاولانى تحس انو سر حربى حتى مينا فى بداية تعارفنا طلب موبيلى قلتله لاا اشوف بابا الاول قالى طاب خدى رقمى قلتله اعمله ايه انا مش هطلبك اسئل بابا لو رضى هدهولك  يمكن احرجته بس برضو دماغ صعيدى بعيد عندك




طول عمرك دكر يا معلمى:yahoo:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*ههههههه اقول رأيى ياجدعان ولا بلاش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه اقول رأيى ياجدعان ولا بلاش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



هاتى رقمك و قولى رأيك:t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> هاتى رقمك و قولى رأيك:t33:



*ههههههه لالالالا انا رقمى مش بيتكشف على رجالة ههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> ايوة انا من النوع الاولانى تحس انو سر حربى حتى مينا فى بداية تعارفنا طلب موبيلى قلتله لاا اشوف بابا الاول قالى طاب خدى رقمى قلتله اعمله ايه انا مش هطلبك اسئل بابا لو رضى هدهولك  يمكن احرجته بس برضو دماغ صعيدى بعيد عندك



*ههههههههههه معلش يعيش و يا خد غيرها بس انا كان نفسي افهم ايه السر الحربي في كده
طيب و اخد النمرة في الاخر و لا لا برده؟*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه اقول رأيى ياجدعان ولا بلاش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*اكيد طبعا دي حاجه مهمة بس لازم الاول زي ما قال Scofield النمرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *اكيد طبعا دي حاجه مهمة بس لازم الاول زي ما قال scofield النمرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*اكيد طبعا ده انا هديكوا عنوان البيت كمان يا سلام 

اول تعليق ليا ,انا مش مصدقة اننا لسه بنتكلم فى المواضيع ديه بجد مذهولة 
*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

> اكيد طبعا ده انا هديكوا عنوان البيت كمان يا سلام


*هههههههههههههه ده كتير علينا بجد*


> اول تعليق ليا ,انا مش مصدقة اننا لسه بنتكلم فى المواضيع ديه بجد مذهولة


*علي فكرة ده موجود في المجتمع لغاية دلوقتي و في ال4 انواع و اعتقد اكثرهم النوع الاول (ممكن نسميه الخجول )*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ده كتير علينا بجد*
> 
> *علي فكرة ده موجود في المجتمع لغاية دلوقتي و في ال4 انواع و اعتقد اكثرهم النوع الاول (ممكن نسميه الخجول )*



*انا عارفة انه موجود بس الى انا مش قادرة اصدقه اننا لسه بنتناقش فى المواضيع ديه 

ارقام ايه وتليفونات ايه ياجماعة بس ؟الناس طلعت القمر 

مالها الصداقة بين الولد والبنت طالما فى حدود الاحترام وطالما هما الاتنين ناضجين وعاقلين ومخهم اعلى من الافكار الغير مقدسة والنجسة 
*​


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

*



مالها الصداقة بين الولد والبنت طالما فى حدود الاحترام وطالما هما الاتنين ناضجين وعاقلين ومخهم اعلى من الافكار الغير مقدسة والنجسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انتى بتقولى فيها !*
*الى يومنا هذا فى بنات لا تعترف بهذا النوع من الصداقة*
*و فى واعظين بيقولوا مافيش حاجة اسمها صداقة بين الولد و البنت فى زمالة !*
*رودى انتى بقا !*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *انتى بتقولى فيها !*
> *الى يومنا هذا فى بنات لا تعترف بهذا النوع من الصداقة*
> *و فى واعظين بيقولوا مافيش حاجة اسمها صداقة بين الولد و البنت فى زمالة !*
> *رودى انتى بقا !*



*ارد ده انا ارد ونص 

قال مفيش صداقة قال ,ها مجتمع عبيط وتفكير نجس 
*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ارد ده انا ارد ونص
> 
> قال مفيش صداقة قال ,ها مجتمع عبيط وتفكير نجس
> *


*ارد انا برده اشمعنا يعني Nancy
طيب اذا كان في صداقة مش من ابسط مباديء الصداقة ان الواحد يسال علي صديقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو محتاج حاجة يطلبها من مين بعد ربنا طبعا علشان محدش يوقعني في الغلط هههههههههههه
برده نرجع لنفس الفكرة انه محتاج يكلمه (يتصل بيه) ازاي و ده عيب جدااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ارد انا برده اشمعنا يعني nancy
> طيب اذا كان في صداقة مش من ابسط مباديء الصداقة ان الواحد يسال علي صديقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو محتاج حاجة يطلبها من مين بعد ربنا طبعا علشان محدش يوقعني في الغلط هههههههههههه
> برده نرجع لنفس الفكرة انه محتاج يكلمه (يتصل بيه) ازاي و ده عيب جدااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*يبقى يطلبها على البوتاجاز لان رقم التليفون عورة ولا يجوز ان تنكشف على الرجال المتوحشين الذئاب البشرية 

ااااااااه ياجماعة شيلونى من هنا انا جانى شلل اطفال 
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه معلش يعيش و يا خد غيرها بس انا كان نفسي افهم ايه السر الحربي في كده
> طيب و اخد النمرة في الاخر و لا لا برده؟*


مش عارفة ايه السر فى كده بس يمكنمتربيتش على الخلطة اوى 
اكيد خدها مش خطيبى :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *انتى بتقولى فيها !*
> *الى يومنا هذا فى بنات لا تعترف بهذا النوع من الصداقة*
> *و فى واعظين بيقولوا مافيش حاجة اسمها صداقة بين الولد و البنت فى زمالة !*
> *رودى انتى بقا !*


لانى فعلا مفيش صداقة بين البنت والولد واكتر من مرة يتفتح النقاش ده
ايه الفرق بين الصداقة والزمالة 
وايه معنى الصداقة الصداقة حد يبقى معاك فى كل مكان تخرجو مع بعض تسافرو مع بعض فى البيت تكلمو بعض فى وقت متاخر او بدرى فى اى وقت تقدر تروحلو البيت مع احترامى لمن قال فى صداقة بين الولد والبنت كبنت تقدرى تروحى لواحد البيت وتخرجى معاه او العكس تقدر تعدى عليها فى البيت تاخدها وتنزل تقدر تتصل بيها فى وقت متاخر 
انما الزمالة حد اتعرفت عليه فى شغل فى كلية من الاخر علاقتك بيه بتبقى سطحية جداا ممكن فى تلفونات بينكم بس بحكم الوضع ده شغل كلية مزاكرة بس بحدود


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه لالالالا انا رقمى مش بيتكشف على رجالة ههههههههههه*



ومين قالك ان انا رجالة
انا راجل واحد بس:fun_lol:


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ارد ده انا ارد ونص
> 
> قال مفيش صداقة قال ,ها مجتمع عبيط وتفكير نجس
> *


لا مش تفكير نجس لكن فى تقاليد وعادات مجتمعنا الشرقى مربوط بيها ومش تخلف ولا رجعيه لكن فى ناس بتحب تقلد الغرب بدون وعى 
كتابنا المقدس علمنا حاجة واحدة نكون حكما وبسطا


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لانى فعلا مفيش صداقة بين البنت والولد واكتر من مرة يتفتح النقاش ده
> ايه الفرق بين الصداقة والزمالة
> وايه معنى الصداقة الصداقة حد يبقى معاك فى كل مكان تخرجو مع بعض تسافرو مع بعض فى البيت تكلمو بعض فى وقت متاخر او بدرى فى اى وقت تقدر تروحلو البيت مع احترامى لمن قال فى صداقة بين الولد والبنت كبنت تقدرى تروحى لواحد البيت وتخرجى معاه او العكس تقدر تعدى عليها فى البيت تاخدها وتنزل تقدر تتصل بيها فى وقت متاخر
> انما الزمالة حد اتعرفت عليه فى شغل فى كلية من الاخر علاقتك بيه بتبقى سطحية جداا ممكن فى تلفونات بينكم بس بحكم الوضع ده شغل كلية مزاكرة بس بحدود




لا يا ميرنا انتى كده دخلتى الامور فى بعض
الصداقة اللى تقصديها دى مسمهاش صداقة اسمها صحوبية
لكن الصداقة انى اطمن عليكى و ممكن نتفسح كلنا مع بعض او نروح خدمة مع بعض
لكن اللى يقف تحت البيت و يصفر و البنت تقوله اطلع اشرب كباية شاى دى صحوبية:fun_lol:
الزمالة بقى اللى هى صطحية مفيش كلام غير فى الشغل و بس


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> لا مش تفكير نجس لكن فى تقاليد وعادات مجتمعنا الشرقى مربوط بيها ومش تخلف ولا رجعيه لكن فى ناس بتحب تقلد الغرب بدون وعى
> كتابنا المقدس علمنا حاجة واحدة نكون حكما وبسطا



*عزيزتى  انا مش بقلد الغرب بدون وعى انا مش بقلد غرب ولا شرق ولا شمال ولا جنوب انا بقول رأيى بمنتهى التلقائية والعفوية وبساطة التفكير 

تقاليد المجتمع الشرقى مش كلها صح ولا كلها غلط 

والكتاب المقدس مقالش ان الصداقة فى حدود الاحترام عيب ولا غلط 

بالعكس الكتاب المقدس قال كل شئ طاهر للطاهرين والرب يسوع قال ان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا وده الى انا بتكلم فيه بتكلم عن الصداقة بين الولد والبنت فى حدود نقاوة الفكر المسيحى بدون افكار نجسة 

والمجتمع الى بيمنع الصداقة والاختلاط ده مش معناه انه مجتمع نقى وطاهر بالعكس ده دليل على نجاسة فكرية وعلشان كده بيحاول يعالجها بالمنع والتحريم 

شكرا انا قولت رأيى الخاص مش بفرضه على حد قولته بمنتهى البساطة والروح المرحة ,انتهى النقاش على كده 
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> لا يا ميرنا انتى كده دخلتى الامور فى بعض
> الصداقة اللى تقصديها دى مسمهاش صداقة اسمها صحوبية
> لكن الصداقة انى اطمن عليكى و ممكن نتفسح كلنا مع بعض او نروح خدمة مع بعض
> لكن اللى يقف تحت البيت و يصفر و البنت تقوله اطلع اشرب كباية شاى دى صحوبية:fun_lol:
> الزمالة بقى اللى هى صطحية مفيش كلام غير فى الشغل و بس


الزمالة او الصحوبية حاجة قريبة من بعض يا ريمو وتقريبا تمشى مع مع الطرفين لكن الصداقة اعلى من انها تكون بين شاب وبنت


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *عزيزتى  انا مش بقلد الغرب بدون وعى انا مش بقلد غرب ولا شرق ولا شمال ولا جنوب انا بقول رأيى بمنتهى التلقائية والعفوية وبساطة التفكير
> 
> تقاليد المجتمع الشرقى مش كلها صح ولا كلها غلط
> 
> ...


وانامش ضد ده انا بتكلم عن انى معنى الصداقة اقوى بكتير من انو يكون بين شاب وبنت فى زمالة فى صحوبية تقريبا معظمنا بيخدم فى اجتما شباب او خرجين وفى اختلااط طبيعى انا مش بقصد كده انا بتكلم عن جوهر الصداقة او مفهوم الصداقة


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

> لكن الصداقة اعلى من انها تكون بين شاب وبنت


*ليه يا ابسوتى !؟!؟!؟!!!!!*
*هو انا بتعامل مع عقل وكيان و لا بتعامل مع ايه بالظبط ؟*
*فيها ايه لما نكون اصدقاء و لما اكون مضايق اشكيها و احكيلها و اخد رأيها و اسال عليها ؟*
*ما هى دى الصداقة !!*


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *عزيزتى  انا مش بقلد الغرب بدون وعى انا مش بقلد غرب ولا شرق ولا شمال ولا جنوب انا بقول رأيى بمنتهى التلقائية والعفوية وبساطة التفكير
> 
> تقاليد المجتمع الشرقى مش كلها صح ولا كلها غلط
> 
> ...




عارفة المشكلة فى ايه يا نانسى بجد
فى التخلف الثقافى و الحضارى فى الشرق
و الاباحية فى الغرب الزائدة
فالتخلف فى الشرق يجعلنا غير مستعدين للتحرر مرة واحدة و انما التغير يحتاج الى سنين طويلة و محاولات صعبة و دائمة لتغير الوضع فهذا الوضع المتخلف لن يذول الا بعد ما يقرب من 100 عام
و المصيبة الكبرى ان دعاة التخلف يبرمجون العقول المستقبلة الى ان التحرر فيه نجاسة و خراب و ضياع للاخلاق و للاسف يساعدهم الغرب عندما يفعل الاباحية ودعاة التخلف يقولو للعقول المستقبلة انظرو الى الغرب و الاباحية و الكفر الذى به و ذلك لان الامثلة الجيدة للتحرر قليلة جدا و تكاد لا ترى الا فى افراد و ليس مجتمعات
اما الغربي فينظر للشرقى انه متخلف حتى ولو كان الشرقى محترم فالغربي ينظر الى اى شعب لا يفعل الاباحية انه شعب متخلف حتى ان المؤمنين الملتزمين فى الغرب يسميهم مجتمعهم بالمتعصبين و المتشددين بل احيانا بالمتطرفين
المشكلة تكمن فى ان الشرقى عندما يذهب الى الغرب ينقسم الى نوعان
نوع كالاخت نانسى تاخذ العادات الجيدة و تستغل حريتها باحترام و عقلانية
و نوع اخر يخرج الكبت و السجن الذى كان فيه و يمشى مع التيار الاباحى
اما الغربي فمصيبته اكبر فعندما يلتقى مع متحجبة مثلا يستغل دعاة الاسلام هذا فيقولو له ان دينك هو دين الكفر و الاباحية و اما المرأة المحتشمة فهى من الاسلام و الخ الخ الخ فيجعلون الغربية تلبس الحجاب و تشهر اسلامها و الغربي يطلق لحيته و يلبس الجلباب و يشهر اسلامه
و للاسف فالدعاة المسلمين ياخذون السلبيات من المجتمع الغربي لمصالحهم و مساعدتهم على الدعوة و نشر الدين مثل الذين اسلمو بسبب التعصب و العبودية مثل محمد على كلاى و مالكوم اكس استغل الدعاة المسلمين سذاجة المجتمع الغربي لادخاله فى الاسلام


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> الزمالة او الصحوبية حاجة قريبة من بعض يا ريمو وتقريبا تمشى مع مع الطرفين لكن الصداقة اعلى من انها تكون بين شاب وبنت




بصى يا ميرنا هقولك على حاجة
طالما الصداقة دى بريئة فعلا و حسب اخلاق المسيحي و حسب تعاليم المسيح اذا فليس لها اى عيب فانتى اختى و انا اخوكى فى المسيح اما الصداقة الدنيوية فهى التى معكى حق ان تخافى منها خصوصا لو كانت مع غير مؤمنين


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

> فالغربي ينظر الى اى شعب لا يفعل الاباحية انه شعب متخلف


*ايه يا حج ريمو الكلام ده ؟!!!!!!!!!!*
*مين اللى قالك انت ؟*
*عندك اليابان مثلا ناس متحفظين نسبيا لكن عندهم حداثة*
*فهل الغرب بينظرلهم على انهم متخلفين ؟*

*فى فرق بين الحداثة و الاباحية !*
*و مش لازم لما تحصل دى يكون فى ديه !*
*انا مش فاهم ليه عندنا اختلاط بين الاتنين !*


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *ايه يا حج ريمو الكلام ده ؟!!!!!!!!!!*
> *مين اللى قالك انت ؟*
> *عندك اليابان مثلا ناس متحفظين نسبيا لكن عندهم حداثة*
> *فهل الغرب بينظرلهم على انهم متخلفين ؟*
> ...




يا حج فيه فرق بيت التحضر الثقافى بمعنى ثقافة الشعب نفسه و التحضر العلمى
اليابان فيها تحضر علمى لكنها شعب متحرر قوى دلوقتى و البورنو عندهم زى امريكا بالظبط
الكيمونو يكاد يختفى الان فى اليابان كلبس شعبي و اتجهو الى اللبس الغربي
ومع ذلك كمان فالامريكان عندما يكون هناك يبانى فى فيلم لهم يظهرونه بمظهر العبيط و دى حقيقة مش من عندى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يناير 2011)

*ممكن اشارك  معاكم

الموضوع بقي كوكتيل 
الموضوع عن رقم الموبايل اتحول للصداقة

لو فكرنا صح هو مش غلط بس مشكله لمين ولية

لمين دي بترجع لكل بنت علي اساس تفكيرها ونظام التربية والاهل ورائهم
في لاي حد تثق فيه حتي لو من النت
في لناس تعرفهم شخصيا بس
وفي الاقرباء والاصحاب بس
وهكذا

وكلهم صح لان كل بنت بتحكمها تقاليد معينه زي البيت والتربية والبلد اللي فيها

نرجع لمين

كل واحدة بتحدد مدي احتياج الشخص الاخر للرقم
يعني علشان حاجات مهمه 
ولا علشان صداقه 
ولا اعجاب وبداية حب 

++++++++

موضوع الصداقة منفصل عن رقم الموبايل خالص

لان تعريف الصداقة بيختلف من كل واحد عن التاني

حد شايف معني الصداقه زي صداقة داود ويوناثان 

وحد شايفها اصحاب في تعبير صداقة

مشكله معني الصداقة اية اللي بتكلم عليه

مشكله الحقيقيه ان اغلب الناس بتقول صداقة عادية جدا

من الداخل اعجاب حب فكر معين 

اسال عليكي علشان تعبانه 
اسال عليكي علشان مش نزلتي لية
اسال عليكي علشان اقولك تصبحي علي خير
نسيت اقول باي قولت اتصل اقولك

هههههههههههه

كفايه كدة شكلي هضرب

تحياتي للجميع*


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

عموما فيه حل سهل خالص
دلوقتى الخطوط بقت ببلاش
فممكن البنت تدى الولد رقم خط يكون احتياطى لو لقيته وحش ميجراش حاجة اهو كده كده الخط مش شغال
و لو لقيته مؤدب تنقله على الرقم الاساسى
يلا بقى هاتو النمر على الخاص


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2011)

ابسوطى مش لكل صداقة مبادىء ؟ اكيد اه يبقى خلاص نقدر نقول ان عدم الاتصال متأخر والحاجات دى من مبادىء الصداقة بين الولد والبنت وده بسبب تقاليد مجتمعنا بردوا والمبادىء دى هتختلف جوة البلد الواحدة من مكان للتانى ومن شخص لاخر
مش معنى اننا فى حاجات مبنعملهاش عشن مانعها المجتمع  انها غلط لكن ممكن تكون صح بس احنا مش هنقدر نعملها هنا
طريقة التفكير هى الى بتحدد
انتى لو نازلة من البيت الصبح رايحة القداس هتشوفى ناس كتير ماشية هتفتكريهم رايحيين القداس
لو نازلة تسرقى هتفتكرى ان الى حواليكى كدة
يعنى بتعتمد على طريقة التفكير 
الى شايف الحاجة دى غلط من جواه يبقى لو عملها هتبقى غلط
الى بيفكر بشكل تانى ببساطة وعمل كدى ومش شايفها غلط مش هتبقى غلط
طبعا مش قصدى نعمل الى فى نفسنا بس يارب يكون قصدى وصل


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ابسوطى مش لكل صداقة مبادىء ؟ اكيد اه يبقى خلاص نقدر نقول ان عدم الاتصال متأخر والحاجات دى من مبادىء الصداقة بين الولد والبنت وده بسبب تقاليد مجتمعنا بردوا والمبادىء دى هتختلف جوة البلد الواحدة من مكان للتانى ومن شخص لاخر
> مش معنى اننا فى حاجات مبنعملهاش عشن مانعها المجتمع  انها غلط لكن ممكن تكون صح بس احنا مش هنقدر نعملها هنا
> طريقة التفكير هى الى بتحدد
> انتى لو نازلة من البيت الصبح رايحة القداس هتشوفى ناس كتير ماشية هتفتكريهم رايحيين القداس
> ...




فاهمك انا يعنى عاوزة تقولى اللى فيه عيب بيفكر ان كل الناس برده فيها نفس العيب


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> نوع كالاخت نانسى تاخذ العادات الجيدة و تستغل حريتها باحترام و عقلانية



*طبعا انا زى ماقولت خلصت نقاش فى الموضوع ده ومش هتكلم فيه تانى 
بس لفتت نظرى الكلمة ديه هههههه اول مرة حد فى المنتدى يقول اى حاجة كويسة فى حقى ده انا طلعت rubbish خالص وانا مش عارفة وكمان بقلد الغرب من غير وعى ههههههه
*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا انا زى ماقولت خلصت نقاش فى الموضوع ده ومش هتكلم فيه تانى
> بس لفتت نظرى الكلمة ديه هههههه اول مرة حد فى المنتدى يقول اى حاجة كويسة فى حقى ده انا طلعت rubbish خالص وانا مش عارفة وكمان بقلد الغرب من غير وعى ههههههه
> *


*ليه يا نانسي ردي زي ما انت عايزة من حق كل واحد يقول رايه بحرية و علي فكره انا من ضمن المؤيدين لوجود صداقة بين الشاب و الشابة *


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ابسوطى مش لكل صداقة مبادىء ؟ اكيد اه يبقى خلاص نقدر نقول ان عدم الاتصال متأخر والحاجات دى من مبادىء الصداقة بين الولد والبنت وده بسبب تقاليد مجتمعنا بردوا والمبادىء دى هتختلف جوة البلد الواحدة من مكان للتانى ومن شخص لاخر
> مش معنى اننا فى حاجات مبنعملهاش عشن مانعها المجتمع  انها غلط لكن ممكن تكون صح بس احنا مش هنقدر نعملها هنا
> طريقة التفكير هى الى بتحدد
> انتى لو نازلة من البيت الصبح رايحة القداس هتشوفى ناس كتير ماشية هتفتكريهم رايحيين القداس
> ...


*بارك الله فيكي و اكثر من امثالك احسنت قولا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ممكن اشارك  معاكم
> 
> الموضوع بقي كوكتيل
> الموضوع عن رقم الموبايل اتحول للصداقة
> ...


*ميرسي علي ردك الجميل صدقني عين العقل ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لانى فعلا مفيش صداقة بين البنت والولد واكتر من مرة يتفتح النقاش ده
> ايه الفرق بين الصداقة والزمالة
> وايه معنى الصداقة الصداقة حد يبقى معاك فى كل مكان تخرجو مع بعض تسافرو مع بعض فى البيت تكلمو بعض فى وقت متاخر او بدرى فى اى وقت تقدر تروحلو البيت مع احترامى لمن قال فى صداقة بين الولد والبنت كبنت تقدرى تروحى لواحد البيت وتخرجى معاه او العكس تقدر تعدى عليها فى البيت تاخدها وتنزل تقدر تتصل بيها فى وقت متاخر
> انما الزمالة حد اتعرفت عليه فى شغل فى كلية من الاخر علاقتك بيه بتبقى سطحية جداا ممكن فى تلفونات بينكم بس بحكم الوضع ده شغل كلية مزاكرة بس بحدود


*ابسوتي مع احترامي الكامل لرائيك بس انا مش شايف في عيب من الصداقة بين الولد و البنت طالما في حدود الاحترام الكامل من الطرفين و العلاقة بينهم مش بتزيد عن كده المشكلة ان المجتمع الشرقي في حاجات كتير بيشوفها غلط بس هل معني كده اني معملش اي حاجة حتي لو غلط في عين المجتمع المفروض كل واحد ليه الحرية الكاملة انه يعمل اي حاجة طالما مش ضد كلام ربنا او بتضر غيره و المفروض الغلط يبقي علي اللي بيتدخل و ينتقد اي حد من غير لازمه*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا هقولك على حاجة
> طالما الصداقة دى بريئة فعلا و حسب اخلاق المسيحي و حسب تعاليم المسيح اذا فليس لها اى عيب فانتى اختى و انا اخوكى فى المسيح اما الصداقة الدنيوية فهى التى معكى حق ان تخافى منها خصوصا لو كانت مع غير مؤمنين


و انا اخوك برده و متنساش في علاقات الشغل بيبقي مفروض علي الناس انهم يدوا النمر لبعض و مش بمزاجهم امال الاصدقاء تبقي المعاملة بينهم ازاي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

*طيب هقول كلمة اخيرة علشان خاطرك يابوب 

البنت فى مجتمعنا المريض بتعانى تناقضات رهيبة يعنى هى لو ادت الولد نمرة التليفون هيقول اه ديه بنت واقعة وسهلة 

ولو رفضت يقول ديه بنت معقده ههههههه

مشكلة الولد الشرقى انه مش عارف هو عايز ايه ,يعيش فى صدمة حضارية فهو بيشوف البنات بره مجتمعنا منفتحات ومتعلمات ومتحررات بيعجبه التحرر ولكن فى نفس الوقت هو مسكين ضحية اورام سرطانية فى دماغه اتربى عليها فى مجتمعنا المريض 

فبقى مش عارف هو عايز ايه , يشوف البنت المنفتحه تعجبه ويتمنى يقرب منها لكن فى نفس الوقت بيخاف منها ويقلق منها ويشك فيها هههههههه مسكين 
*


----------



## Critic (26 يناير 2011)

*مش كله يا نانسى*
*مشكلتك انك بتعممى*
*فى ناس قدرت تتخلص من الاورام دى (زى ما انتى اتخلصتى منها مثلا)*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مش كله يا نانسى*
> *مشكلتك انك بتعممى*
> *فى ناس قدرت تتخلص من الاورام دى (زى ما انتى اتخلصتى منها مثلا)*



*ههههههه انا بنت مش ولد ,امل الشفاء عند البنات اعلى من الولاد هما hopless case هههههههههههه بهذر طبعا 

لا ياكريتك انا مش بعمم انا بتكلم عن الفكرة المجردة وعن الغالبية العظمى من الناس لكن مش بعمم 

بدليل ان فى ولاد متفتحين زيك انت وزى بوب وزى ناس كتير اعرفها 
بس ده مش هيلغى وجود الفئة التانية 
*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه انا بنت مش ولد ,امل الشفاء عند البنات اعلى من الولاد هما hopless case هههههههههههه بهذر طبعا
> 
> لا ياكريتك انا مش بعمم انا بتكلم عن الفكرة المجردة وعن الغالبية العظمى من الناس لكن مش بعمم
> 
> ...


*ميرسي علي الاطراء هههههههههههه بس الفئة التانية دي ممكن تكون التربية اللي في البيت اللي هما فاكرين ان ده بيحافظ عليها من الولاد الوحشين الشريرين يا اما فاكرين زي ما انت بتقولي ما تكونش لقمة سهلة لاي حد الفكر الاول بيبقي صعب انه يتغير اما الفكر التاني ممكن لو شافوا ان مش كل الولاد وحشين لان في ناس كويسة و لازم يجربوا لان الحياة هي عبارة عن تجارب كل واحد بيتعلم منها الصح و يبعد عن الغلط لكن لو مجربتش مش حتتعلم*


----------



## Scofield (26 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> و انا اخوك برده و متنساش في علاقات الشغل بيبقي مفروض علي الناس انهم يدوا النمر لبعض و مش بمزاجهم امال الاصدقاء تبقي المعاملة بينهم ازاي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




الشغل دى زمالة وعلى راى المثل صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مش كله يا نانسى*
> *مشكلتك انك بتعممى*
> *فى ناس قدرت تتخلص من الاورام دى (زى ما انتى اتخلصتى منها مثلا)*



*يا critic قليلون هم الذين يخلصون*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> الشغل دى زمالة وعلى راى المثل صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى



*اها انا واخد بالي انا بقول اذا كان الزمالة بتفرض عليا اعراف معينة يبقي ايه الوضع بالنسبة للاصدقاء المفروض يبقي الوضع في اكتر ثقة*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي علي الاطراء هههههههههههه بس الفئة التانية دي ممكن تكون التربية اللي في البيت اللي هما فاكرين ان ده بيحافظ عليها من الولاد الوحشين الشريرين يا اما فاكرين زي ما انت بتقولي ما تكونش لقمة سهلة لاي حد الفكر الاول بيبقي صعب انه يتغير اما الفكر التاني ممكن لو شافوا ان مش كل الولاد وحشين لان في ناس كويسة و لازم يجربوا لان الحياة هي عبارة عن تجارب كل واحد بيتعلم منها الصح و يبعد عن الغلط لكن لو مجربتش مش حتتعلم*



*العفو يابوب على ايه ده واجب علينا 

بص يابوب انا مش بلوم البنت المنغلقة ولا الاهل الخوافين الشكاكين ليه ؟ لان المجتمع اجبرهم على كده 

المشكله يابنى ازاى الناس بتستقبل التصرفات بتاعتك ,يعنى فى موقف التليفون ده زى ماقولتلك لو ادتله النمرة ممكن يقول ديه بنت سهلة ويبدأ فى تصرفات الغباء معاها 

ولو مش ادتله النمرة ممكن يقول معقدة ,فهى مش هتعرف تعمل ايه لانها ببساطة فى الحالتين هتطلع غلط ده غير كمان هى مش تقدر تعرف هو هيفهم التصرف ازاى 

وده طبعا ناتج من كلام انا قولته كتير قبل كده ان مجتمعنا يفتقر للبراءة فى التفكير يفتقر للتلقائية 
بينظر للبشر وخصوصا للبنت على انهم جسد فقط 
مجتمع منافق ال لا بتاعته نعم والنعم هى لا 

حتى لما نيجى نجاوب على حاجة منعرفش نقول لا او نعم بطريقة مباشرة دايما عندنا حلزونات فى دماغنا 
*


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ليكي نانسي 
انا عارف ان مجتمعنا سيء في النظر الي الصداقة بين الولاد و البنات و مفيش افتراض ابدا حسن الظن بس ده ميمنعش اننا نتعامل مع بعض بفكر كويس بين بعضينا لو بصينا الي كل حاجة علي انها غلط مش حنعمل حاجة خالص لان الناس مش بتبطل كلام علي حد *


----------

